# WeeFoal 120 - is this test positive or invalid?



## bluey (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi all,

My mare isn't mini, but I see a few of you here use the WeeFoal pregnancy tests and I'm hoping you can help me.

I used the WeeFoal 120 on my mare, this is photo of the test. I'm not sure whether the C line is faint enough to be considered invalid or not. I have emailed WeeFoal to ask their advice, but has anyone had a test result like this before?

Is it positive or invalid?












Thanks!


----------



## Mona (Jul 6, 2016)

I would say in foal.


----------



## bluey (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you, I've just spoken to the manufacturer this morning and they agree, this is positive result.


----------

